# rome s90?



## MtHoodrat (Oct 29, 2010)

I need some knew all-mountain bindings. I pretty much ride everything so I need something that can handle the steeps as well as hittin everything in the park. Money's tight so I would like to stay under 200 if possible. Would the rome s90's be a good binding for my needs?

5'9" 195 pounds, size 11 Thirtytwo boots


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

390s* ? ....


----------



## MtHoodrat (Oct 29, 2010)

Save on Rome S90 Snowboard Bindings Blue/Green - Mens Snowboards Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment

nope, s90


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

That's last seasons 390, but with skierra graphics. You can find last seasons non skierra 390s for less than that.


----------



## MtHoodrat (Oct 29, 2010)

sweet thanks


----------



## VTRDR (Oct 15, 2009)

Sweet bindings. I love the color scheme, I have never seen them before. That price really isnt that bad at all. I would pop on those.


----------

